# M12 Band Saw- best tool I purchased in 2013



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have had one about a year, and it is great


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

Did you buy yours as a kit with the extended batteries? And do you like any other M12 tools I should look into? If the M12 impact and drill motor are anything like the band saw I wouldn't hesitate to get them. The driver I have is 1/4" quick chuck only but it was basically free..


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, the bandsaw is great. The M12 Fuel line is also really good, pickup the impact gun and the drill with a 1/2" chuck (not common on 12V tools) next. 

I have the non-Fuel M12 guns and they are great, the Fuel are even better.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've decided to make the switch to all M12 and M18 stuff.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> I've decided to make the switch to all M12 and M18 stuff.


What were you using before?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I tossed my ryobi 18v set for m12 and never looked back. I have always used Milwaukee for corded tools and loved them. Time to get back to brand royalty.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't even pull out my M18 tools anymore. The M12 line takes care of business. I wouldnt trade my fuel impact for anything. I work commercial cutting lots of pipe, strut, rod, etc. and unless I need a deeper cut the M12 band saw is all I use.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> I don't even pull out my M18 tools anymore. The M12 line takes care of business. I wouldnt trade my fuel impact for anything. I work commercial cutting lots of pipe, strut, rod, etc. and unless I need a deeper cut the M12 band saw is all I use.


I was thinking of picking up a m12 impact for bobby...his dewalt is going dead...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> What were you using before?


I've been using Makita for the past 4 or so years. I still like Makita stuff but Milwaukee blows them away with selection and availability.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

dumb question is it this? - http://m.homedepot.ca/Product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=966536&lang=EN

I need something other then a hacksaw. I have Makita 18v tools and batteries but a bare tool alone is 120 or so, for 20 bucks more i am thinking of this. All I really cut is emt and strut, should I go for that tool for 140? it's not a fuel


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> Yes, the bandsaw is great. The M12 Fuel line is also really good, pickup the impact gun and the drill with a 1/2" chuck (not common on 12V tools) next.
> 
> I have the non-Fuel M12 guns and they are great, the Fuel are even better.


I love the M12 screwdriver but the impact has no comparison the the Dewalt 18 volt impact. On the other hand, it is very rare that I need that much power.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I tossed my ryobi 18v set for m12 and never looked back. I have always used Milwaukee for corded tools and loved them. Time to get back to brand royalty.


You don't count


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I love the M12 screwdriver but the impact has no comparison the the Dewalt 18 volt impact. On the other hand, it is very rare that I need that much power.


The large Dewalt 18V impact gun has 1,330 in-lbs.

The little Milwaukee 12V Fuel impact gun has 1,200 in-lbs.

Not bad considering it's tiny.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> The large Dewalt 18V impact gun has 1,330 in-lbs.
> 
> The little Milwaukee 12V Fuel impact gun has 1,200 in-lbs.
> 
> Not bad considering it's tiny.


Have you used both?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Have you used both?


Yes. Are you targeting me tonight?


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

fp.unit said:


> dumb question is it this? - http://m.homedepot.ca/Product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=966536&lang=EN
> 
> I need something other then a hacksaw. I have Makita 18v tools and batteries but a bare tool alone is 120 or so, for 20 bucks more i am thinking of this. All I really cut is emt and strut, should I go for that tool for 140? it's not a fuel


No that's not it- this is it: http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-...=203349800&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=298346236


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> Yes. Are you targeting me tonight?


Who is this?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I love the M12 screwdriver but the impact has no comparison the the Dewalt 18 volt impact. On the other hand, it is very rare that I need that much power.


So what you're saying is the 18 volt impact is more powerful than the 12 volt impact? It's these types of astute observations that makes us lucky to have a man of your caliber around here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> So what you're saying is the 18 volt impact is more powerful than the 12 volt impact? It's these types of astute observations that makes us lucky to have a man of your caliber around here.


Do you have a 12 Volt impact?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you have a 12 Volt impact?


Yes, I only use m12 cordless tools.

Impact, screwdriver, multi-tool, hackzall, 3/8 drill, bandsaw, led flashlight.

If the m12 tool won't do the job I pull out the corded tools. That doesn't happen often. However, I'm a service guy. Construction guys probably need some beefier tools for the stuff they do.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you have a 12 Volt impact?


I own all the m12 fuel line and my fuel impacted is always on me. I love that little guy and the rare occasion he can't handle the job I'll pull out the m18 set. I also love the m12 band saw


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

If I still did primarily resi, I probably wouldn't even own an 18V cordless.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> If I still did primarily resi, I probably wouldn't even own an 18V cordless.


I still like my 18V cordless tools.

Mine are Dewalt. I've got the typical big drill with hammer drill function, I use this with auger bits when drilling joists/studs.

I have the 18V lantern, that is an AWESOME tool. As Big John once said, it's like carrying around a cordless 60watt light bulb with you.

I have the 18V sawzall, when i need a sawzall I like it to have a little more kick than the M12 hackzall can give.

I've got an 18V angle grinder, it was given to me or else I would have bought a corded, but it still works fine for my needs.

I also have the 18V jigsaw which works well when I need a jigsaw.

And finally, an 18V impact gun which I use once in a while when I have a lot of long screws to drive. I also use that to drive long 1/4" tapcons into concrete when putting up a backer board for a panel.

ETA: I just remembered that I bought the Dewalt 18V circular saw, which I like a lot.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, I just got this thing delivered today. It is the ****. Why they did not make it so it will cut 2 inch GRC I do not know but holy cow is this baby nice. I am seriously tempted to buy one for each truck.
Been cutting up perfectly good conduit just because I can.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Being able to cut 2" would probably make it significantly bigger to the point that it wouldn't be as handy.

I've demoed a couple 1 1/4" rigid risers off the side of houses and being able to 1 hand it while on the ladder made it really nice.


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> OK, I just got this thing delivered today. It is the ****. Why they did not make it so it will cut 2 inch GRC I do not know but holy cow is this baby nice. I am seriously tempted to buy one for each truck.
> Been cutting up perfectly good conduit just because I can.


Haha yep, I cut up my bone pile just to show the wife how cool it was. I agree the 2" GRC cutting capability would have been awesome- maybe the M18 for that next year!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BIMsparky said:


> Haha yep, I cut up my bone pile just to show the wife how cool it was. I agree the 2" GRC cutting capability would have been awesome- maybe the M18 for that next year!


Yea I will probably buy the Dewalt 18 volt because that is qwhat all the guys have. I have the M12 line because of all the good talk on here and I don't do **** anymore. 
When the guys see this thing on Monday morning they are going to want it. Bad..


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread is what inspired me to get mine and I love it. I do a lot of 1/2" to 1" conduit for data drops and running circuits and having this on the lift is fantastic.











Cuts through pretty much anything including broken drills. (yeah, I went a little cut happy when I got it)


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think I have much to any use for that m12 bandsaw, but you guys are making me want to go buy one!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I don't think I have much to any use for that m12 bandsaw, but you guys are making me want to go buy one!


I have a corded deep cut for big stuff, but in the short time I've had this it's been great. Have a few 1" pipe runs this week that will be much easier :thumbsup:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> I have a corded deep cut for big stuff, but in the short time I've had this it's been great. Have a few 1" pipe runs this week that will be much easier :thumbsup:


The fact that it cuts full size strut so easily is what sold me. Strut is one of the thicker things that we cut so everything else is easier.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

DIYer4Life said:


> The fact that it cuts full size strut so easily is what sold me. Strut is one of the thicker things that we cut so everything else is easier.


Exactly, I can cut strut, threaded rod and pipe with it on smaller runs. Easy to use on the lift as well


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

That's it...I need one. I also want the M12 SDS.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They make an SDS?????


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, but I still question a *12V* SDS-Plus rotary hammer. 

A lot of people have said it's "vibration free" and stuff like that. But does it have the power to go thru hard brick and cement?

They conveniently left the blow force out of the specs


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> They make an SDS?????


Oh, but of course! Fuel model too :thumbup:


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> They make an SDS?????


Yeah, and apparently its super quiet- supposedly it'll do a lot better than a hammer drill.... I may need to look into it soon


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> Yes, but I still question a 12V SDS-Plus rotary hammer.
> 
> A lot of people have said it's "vibration free" and stuff like that. But does it have the power to go thru hard brick and cement?
> 
> They conveniently left the blow force out of the specs


Never mind hard brick or CMU, I want to see what it does in 3000psi concrete through metal decking. A few years ago the sprinkler fitters had a 36 dewalt rotohammer that cost a ****load but it sure saved time. For just a few anchors I bet it'd be fine, for several I'd probably still want my bulldog. I use my V18 hammer drill for CMU and brick but damn it vibrates so badly.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

dude like ahhh they say ahh its good for elektrishins!





*
I LOVE XC BATTERY!*


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Had to buy a new charger today cause I somehow fried mine. But got 2 more batteries and had home cheapo order me a bandsaw to the store so I could check it out...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

No way someone can take that very serious. That dude in the white is as annoying as ****. Not once did they even start it up. Why do weirdos like that even waste their time?


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> No way someone can take that very serious. That dude in the white is as annoying as ****. Not once did they even start it up. Why do weirdos like that even waste their time?


Altogether far too much hand clapping too. I wanted to see holes drilled repeatedly! Oh well


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Had to buy a new charger today cause I somehow fried mine. But got 2 more batteries and had home cheapo order me a bandsaw to the store so I could check it out...


You won't regret it!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BIMsparky said:


> You won't regret it!


Oh I know. I have the corded one and it kicks a$$. But I'm buying the heated jacket/sweatshirt first


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Had to buy a new charger today cause I somehow fried mine. But got 2 more batteries and had home cheapo order me a bandsaw to the store so I could check it out...


My 18/12v combo charger died, took it to my SH and they swapped for a new one no questions asked.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> My 18/12v combo charger died, took it to my SH and they swapped for a new one no questions asked.


I'm just gonna get the sweatshirt that comes w another charger and return this one.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> That's it...I need one. I also want the M12 SDS.





sbrn33 said:


> They make an SDS?????


I have the non fuel m12 sds and its freekin sweet

the one I have will drill up to 1/2" holes and I have used it through brick and block. drilled through in a couple of minutes. smooth as butter.

I use it mainly for plastic anchors and its a world of difference from a standard hammer drill.

my guys used it a few times and practically begged me to buy another.

buy one you won't regret it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

drspec said:


> I have the non fuel m12 sds and its freekin sweet
> 
> the one I have will drill up to 1/2" holes and I have used it through brick and block. drilled through in a couple of minutes. smooth as butter.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner. Man I wish I'd had that with me the last job I did. Tons of 1/4 anchors and a few 3/8". Would have saved me some time not dragging the corded with me up and down the ladder.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BIMsparky said:


> Sounds like a winner. Man I wish I'd had that with me the last job I did. Tons of 1/4 anchors and a few 3/8". Would have saved me some time not dragging the corded with me up and down the ladder.


and with the XC or XC 4.0 batteries you can use it all day


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That SDS is pretty cheap.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What's an m12 bandsaw run for with a case and charger and extra battery


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> That SDS is pretty cheap.


 
when I got mine I paid $250 for it with 2 XC batteries 
and it came with a free XC 4.0 as well


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I paid $200 for the kit from HD online I think.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> What's an m12 bandsaw run for with a case and charger and extra battery


homedepot.com lists it at $199 with case, charger and 1 XC battery


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah sbrn33, but I only got 1 battery with the $200 bandsaw.

The $300 SDS drill kit comes with 2 of the XC 4.0 batteries.

Personally, since I'm not using these tools all day, I like the smaller and lighter original battery instead of the XC.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I keep one of those XC 4.0 batteries in my m12 drill and I probably only charge it twice a month


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

drspec said:


> I keep one of those XC 4.0 batteries in my m12 drill and I probably only charge it twice a month


These batteries sound legit but that statement is just crazy I'm sorry. I'm gonna need at least 2 more people to confirm it


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> These batteries sound legit but that statement is just crazy I'm sorry. I'm gonna need at least 2 more people to confirm it


 ummm.........ok

I don't use the drill all day every day

but I seriously don't charge it but like every 2 weeks

it's been running on 1 light for over a week now


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

The 18V 4.0AH batteries last a LONG time. I've never timed it, but I can use it all day and not have to charge it.

edit: they do take about an hour to charge however


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

drspec said:


> ummm.........ok I don't use the drill all day every day but I seriously don't charge it but like every 2 weeks it's been running on 1 light for over a week now


That's all you had to say. I just assumed you used tools as much as I do. Your post was a little misleading


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> Yeah sbrn33, but I only got 1 battery with the $200 bandsaw.
> 
> The $300 SDS drill kit comes with 2 of the XC 4.0 batteries.
> 
> Personally, since I'm not using these tools all day, I like the smaller and lighter original battery instead of the XC.


I bought the band saw tool only (only option at HD in store) and got a driver kit with 2 batteries and charger for $99 so it was like getting the driver free, which is OK but not that great. What I really want is the XC 4.0 batteries too. Maybe this SDS will be the way


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I'm just gonna get the sweatshirt that comes w another charger and return this one.


Good to know that you have no problems with committing fraud.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> These batteries sound legit but that statement is just crazy I'm sorry. I'm gonna need at least 2 more people to confirm it


I charge mine about once a week. I'm up to 4 batteries today. And my new jacket I just ordered says it lasts up to 6 hrs


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Good to know that you have no problems with committing fraud.


No fraud. Just renting the charger for 5-7 days. I was useless on the job today with a dead battery.


----------

